# Nautilus mini tank base



## Smokey_Robinson (8/4/19)

Hi guys.

Anybody who might have stock on the "Aspire Nautilus mini base with seal ring"? Know it is a long shot, but have to try....Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Anybody who might have stock on the "Aspire Nautilus mini base with seal ring"? Know it is a long shot, but have to try....Thanks.



Ask @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (8/4/19)

@Hooked .
Already contacted Bumblebee.....unable to assist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (8/4/19)

Mmmmmm

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

